# Running 220v from 110?



## INTJ (Dec 3, 2020)

I will be moving soon and it's likely I'll have to rent for a while.  So is there a converter out there where I could run my 1340 GT and then my 833T with a 110v to 220v converter?


----------



## Wvlarry (Dec 3, 2020)

You would have to run a transformer, but could get very expensive depending the amperage needed. You would probably be better off if you could make an extension cord and plug in to a dryer rec, or hook into the breaker panel.

Larry


----------



## INTJ (Dec 3, 2020)

I figured 5000w would be enough, but all the 5000w units I see only convert to European 220V single phase.


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 3, 2020)

Running a 5kw 120 to 240 volt stepup transformer would require a current draw of around 40 amps which is most likely more than the house wiring could safely supply.  It is unlikely that you would need 5kw though.  That would be something like a 6 - 7 hp motor.  In a situation like this, you would want to only run one machine at a time.

One trick is to find two outlets that are opposite phase and make an adapter.  The breaker panels that I am familiar with alternate phase on adjacent breakers.  This is so you can tie two together for a 240 volt breaker.   You would want to find two outlets that are convenient and physically close to each other.  The hot side of each outlet are connected to L1 and L2 on your 240 volt socket and the neutral sides are connected together on the neutral leg of the socket.  The ground wires are connected to the ground terminal of the socket.

A better idea may be to ask the landlord if you can run a 240 volt line at your expense.  If done properly by a licensed electrician, it will increase the value of his property.


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 4, 2020)

Find 240v, it's there somewhere.


----------



## pdentrem (Dec 4, 2020)

Electric stove are 240 and most places have the outlet. Can use RV cord.
Pierre


----------



## Al 1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Have an electrician run a new line. Al


----------



## AlanB (Dec 4, 2020)

The dryer outlet is 240V (as was mentioned). There are available switch boxes that allow switching between the dryer and an electric car charger. Only one can operate at a time, but it avoids unplugging the dryer, and it avoids hacking the house wiring. The box has an input cord and two outlet jacks, and a control to select which has power.

Another possibility is to put a 3 phase motor on the lathe and use a 120V to 240V VFD. Since this would be limited to 15 amps it could theoretically develop 2.4 horsepower but generally the available VFDs are limited to 1.0 or 1.5 horsepower at 120V.

Or put a 120v motor on the lathe. Downsize the motor but keep the same RPM. This will reduce cutting performance but may be adequate for most things.


----------



## Flyinfool (Dec 4, 2020)

INTJ said:


> I figured 5000w would be enough, but all the 5000w units I see only convert to *European 220V single phase*.


This one got my attention.
Are your machines single phase or 3 phase? they can be ordered either way
This answer will take our answers in completely different directions.

I would doubt if a rental unit would have a 120v outlet that can handle 5000W. That would require a 50A 120 circuit breaker.
3000W will run either machine by its self and would need a 30A 120 breaker. That you MIGHT find in a rental.


----------



## MtnBiker (Dec 4, 2020)

I like the "find two outlets on opposite phase" idea. Would be cheap and easy.


----------



## INTJ (Dec 4, 2020)

AlanB said:


> The dryer outlet is 240V (as was mentioned). There are available switch boxes that allow switching between the dryer and an electric car charger. Only one can operate at a time, but it avoids unplugging the dryer, and it avoids hacking the house wiring. The box has an input cord and two outlet jacks, and a control to select which has power.
> 
> Another possibility is to put a 3 phase motor on the lathe and use a 120V to 240V VFD. Since this would be limited to 15 amps it could theoretically develop 2.4 horsepower but generally the available VFDs are limited to 1.0 or 1.5 horsepower at 120V.
> 
> Or put a 120v motor on the lathe. Downsize the motor but keep the same RPM. This will reduce cutting performance but may be adequate for most things.



I have a three phase motor and run it with a vfd.  Does that change anything?


----------



## Flyinfool (Dec 4, 2020)

Does you VFD convert 1PH to 3 PH?


----------



## INTJ (Dec 4, 2020)

I have a standard 30 amp 220v circuit that the vfd connects to.  It's Mark Jacobs setup with the Hitachi vfd and Mark's upgraded control board.


----------



## Tim9 (Dec 4, 2020)

Most guys I know who have to occasionally run a big welder just unplug their electric dryer and plug the welder into that. It’s all doable. Tap the dryer or find two outlets on separate phases. Or just get an electrician to run a new circuit.

Better yet....buy a book....and run the circuit yourself. It ain’t rocket science. You can even run it through conduit if you don’t want to rip any Sheetrock

wiring how to book
FWIW.... these Black and Decker books on wiring are about as easy to understand as one can get. With pages of great diagrams showing the way the circuit looks like. And a used one with codes of 2017 is good enough in my opinion


----------



## AlanB (Dec 5, 2020)

Some VFDs are designed to run from 120V and produce 240V three phase. The amount of 120V available in your rental is an issue. If you have 20 amp circuits they can provide 2.4 kW maximum, and the required 20% derating for continuous loads would reduce that to 1.9 kW. 15A circuits would be correspondingly less. A continuous load is defined as over 3 hours continuously, so your usage may not require the derating. This is for the NEC in the US, it may be different for other parts of the world. So the question is if you can find a VFD rated to operate on 120V and deliver power to your existing motor while staying within the ratings of your circuits. 3 HP is 2.2 kW. Get the specs from your motor and your power outlets and have a conversation with a VFD supplier to see if they have a product that will meet your needs. It may not be able to generate the full 3hp at 120V, but that might be a tradeoff you would be willing to consider. I have seen 120 to 240 VFDs rated in the 1.5 hp range but I have not tested them.

The 240V dryer outlet should be able to feed your existing VFD and Motor. That would be a much simpler solution. If you change VFDs you will probably have to deal with programming and wiring changes.


----------



## INTJ (Dec 7, 2020)

Tim9 said:


> Most guys I know who have to occasionally run a big welder just unplug their electric dryer and plug the welder into that. It’s all doable. Tap the dryer or find two outlets on separate phases. Or just get an electrician to run a new circuit.
> 
> Better yet....buy a book....and run the circuit yourself. It ain’t rocket science. You can even run it through conduit if you don’t want to rip any Sheetrock
> 
> ...



I have no issue running my own circuit, but I am not going to do that on a temporary rental house.  The dryer plug might be an option.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Dec 7, 2020)

I assume you be renting a house not an apt? If that is the case, then you most likely will have a 220V single phase circuit for the dryer and range. You may only need to fab up an extension cord to get it from the dryer connection to the garage. You may even have a dryer outlet in the garage that you can plug into.


----------



## silence dogood (Dec 7, 2020)

I looked up the electrical specs on your lathe.  It takes 220v, 3phase, at 20 amps.  I assume that you have a VFD that runs on 220v.  So you could run it off your dryer circuit.   How far away will be the lathe which means that you must run an extension chord.  I'd have to look up the formula,  but you better make sure that the wire gauge is heavy enough.  The simple solution is to find a house that has maybe a garage that already has a 220v outlet to rent.


----------



## INTJ (Dec 7, 2020)

Papa Charlie said:


> I assume you be renting a house not an apt? If that is the case, then you most likely will have a 220V single phase circuit for the dryer and range. You may only need to fab up an extension cord to get it from the dryer connection to the garage. You may even have a dryer outlet in the garage that you can plug into.



It will be a house and I hope it doesn't have the dryer in the garage.  I guess I could get some heavy gauge wire and build an extension cord.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Dec 7, 2020)

That would be the simplest, although you would have to leave the door open between the garage and house to get it through. Our last home had the outlet for the dryer in the laundry room and another in the garage. Maybe you will luck out. In either case, if you had your VFD hardwired in, you will need to fabricate some type of extension cord. But at least it is only 3 wire as you shouldn't need the Neutral.


----------



## pontiac428 (Dec 7, 2020)

I've run a 220v circuit in every place I ever rented.  I used the better to beg forgiveness than to ask permission philosophy.  I straight up busted out the 3" hole saw and went through the garage wall to access the outdoor mounted panel at one place.  I have made holes from utility closets into garages twice.

If you do this, do it right and use quality components.  Make it permanent and clean.  Make it look like it belongs there.  Landlords have yet to raise a questioning eyebrow on moveout inspection.  Like nothing ever happened.


----------



## Todd727 (Feb 7, 2021)

There is an easy way, but only if the wiring in the wall is 12AWG and only if the 120 outlet is dedicated and there are no other outlets or lights on the circuit.


----------

